# Animas River Days...Benefit Party & Silent Auction



## Animas River Days (Mar 18, 2015)

We are very excited for our upcoming Benefit Party and Silent Auction! Come join us at Ska Brewing for brews, music and lots of awesome new gear. 

https://www.facebook.com/events/1545653092351450/

Where: Ska Brewing

When: Saturday, May 16th, 4-7 pm

Live music by Farmington Hill and a SILENT AUCTION! We will be auctioning off lots of NEW GEAR as well as services/items from local businesses: 

Stohlquist
Jackson Kayak
Astral
Snapdragon Designs
Watershed
Sweet
Canyon Coolers
Jack's Plastic Welding

Wolf Creek Ski Area
Leland House & Rochester Hotel
Nature's Oasis
Rivergate Physical Therapy
Pathways
Durango Outdoor Exchange
Pine Needle Mountaineering
Music in the Mountains
Mild to Wild Rafting & Jeep Trail Tours
Surf the San Juans Whitewater SUP & Kayak Instruction, Board Rental
Durango Vault
Becca Arndt Massage Therapy
Dr. Mason Miner, Dental Practice

AND MUCH MORE!


----------



## Animas River Days (Mar 18, 2015)

*Farmington Hill at Benefit Party*

This Saturday's Benefit Party at Ska Brewing is going to be so much fun! Don't forget the Farmington Hill is playing too and there is NO COVER!


----------



## Animas River Days (Mar 18, 2015)

*TOMORROW! Lots of new river gear!*

Live music by Farmington Hill and a SILENT AUCTION! We will be auctioning off lots of NEW GEAR as well as services/items from local businesses: 

Stohlquist
Jackson Kayak
Astral
Snapdragon Designs
Watershed
Sweet
Canyon Coolers
Jack's Plastic Welding

Wolf Creek Ski Area
Leland House & Rochester Hotel
Nature's Oasis
Rivergate Physical Therapy
Pathways
Durango Outdoor Exchange
Pine Needle Mountaineering
Music in the Mountains
Mild to Wild Rafting & Jeep Trail Tours
Surf the San Juans Whitewater SUP & Kayak Instruction, Board Rental
Durango Vault
Becca Arndt Massage Therapy
Dr. Mason Miner, Dental Practice
And MUCH MORE!


----------

